# Whos Going/Weather this weekend?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Whos going this weekend. I cant decide, NOAA is calling for 2-4 ft. Saturday, then 1-2 on Sunday, but I can figure out how we are suppose to have 1-2 seas with 15 kts of east wind blowing.... hope they are wrong. Any other weather reports?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

reefcast has it decent all weekend, probably be 2-3's


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

NOAA was wrong as hell both Monday and Tuesday so we'll see. I think we are going either way. Possibly trolling the afternoon bite down by the elbow and then swording all night.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris V said:


> NOAA was wrong as hell both Monday and Tuesday so we'll see. I think we are going either way. Possibly trolling the afternoon bite down by the elbow and then swording all night.


Roger that, thats my plan also, I have a ton of fresh sword baits in the mail, should be on my door step soon enough... one look at those and I am sure I will make up my mind to go in a second.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wife has me in Memphis to see Jerry Seinfeld so we will be landlocked! Would rather be offshore!


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

We might go on Sunday... keeping an eye on sea state


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Wife has me in Memphis to see Jerry Seinfeld so we will be landlocked! Would rather be offshore!


If you feel your boat is being neglected I guess I could take her out for you


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

We might go Sunday/Monday weather pending.

Thinking of trying to leave Perdido Pass Sunday late pm or very early am. My friend just reminded me that last time we went through in daytime the boom pilings were still there. I also seem to recall that they were numerous and could be crazy at night.

I do not know if they are still there, lit, or will show up decent on my 4kw raydome.

Can someone confirm the status?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We will see you all out there saturday and monday. :yes:Gene and Team


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The Sea Robin will also be out there, heading for the spur, may be a long ride in sporty seas. :yes:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Heller High Water said:


> The Sea Robin will also be out there, heading for the spur, may be a long ride in sporty seas. :yes:


 Chaz If you make it all the way out to the SpurYou should load the boat. Beautiful cobalt blue water and a heck of a push with temp change just to the SE 3 miles.Looking forward to a great post. Gene


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

we are going to try and head out sunday. probably be an early morning decision after checking the radar.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Going to be down by the elbow tomorrow for a day of trolling. Will keep it on ch 68


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Land locked this weekend for us, good luck out there! Please post reports and pics for me atleast, thanks!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i woke up early this am, looked at the radar and went back to bed. good luck and be safe to those who made it out today.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

We will be doing something Fri and Sat close in if we have to but will get off as the seas allow..but I'd love to get to the blue water..been a loong no fishy summer.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea, weather is not looking so great for the weekend so far, but we will have to see come thursday/friday what its gonna do saturday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My next offshore shot will have to wait 'til Monday if the weather cooperates, which it won't.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

team_A_II said:


> Yea, weather is not looking so great for the weekend so far,


Good! I can't fish and misery loves company. :thumbup:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We never know but we always try and go.If we make it back I will tell you just how rough it was.Gene


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

PURPLE HAZE said:


> We never know but we always try and go.If we make it back I will tell you just how rough it was.Gene


Way to be positive about it! I cant figure it out, NOAA is calling 3-5, reefcast is showing 2-3, and another source is showing only 10 knt wind, which is still enough for choppy seas but NOAA is calling 15-20


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Bouyweather for the spur

*Saturday 10/2​* Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NNE 12 to 16 knots
Seas: NNE 3 feet at 4 sec. Afternoon​







Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NNE 9 to 12 knots 
Seas: NE 2 feet at 4 sec. *Sunday 10/3 *​ Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NNE 14 to 20 knots 
Seas: N 3 feet at 4 sec. Afternoon​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: N 15 to 21 knots
Seas: NNE 4 feet at 5 sec.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks better than my weather back in NC. Bouyweather for the Big Rock :/ I do not miss this.

*Saturday 10/2​* Morning​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 19 to 25 knots
Seas: SE 9 feet at 9 sec. Afternoon​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 17 to 24 knots 
Seas: ENE 8 feet at 7 sec. *Sunday 10/3 *​ Morning​







Light winds with a slight chop. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 10 to 14 knots 
Seas: ESE 7 feet at 9 sec. Afternoon​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: NNE 12 to 17 knots
Seas: ESE 7 feet at 8 sec.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

PURPLE HAZE said:


> We never know but we always try and go.If we make it back I will tell you just how rough it was.Gene


 Just got back in from running out and back 30 miles.Seas 1 foot or less,blackfins busting on a tide line 8 miles out. See you out there saturday.And remember you don't know unless you go. Or until some tell you. Gene


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Knock on wood, weathers looking good this weekend. Trying to get out there, whos going?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be swording and trolling overnight on Sunday unless the weather turns for the worst. If so I will be trolling the kitchen for food and drifting on the couch


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Who is going this weekend*

Weather looks great, which is kind of scary. We plan to fish the Edge So of Destin and over to Pensacola and maybe down toward the Nipple. How did the water look last weekend?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

My crew and I chickened out last weekend due to the forecast.

This weekend....looks good! We are going.

Plan to leave OB run towards Elbow, stop to box of those rare and endangered red snapper everyone talks about, then troll the Elbow area.

Depending on what I see there, may troll south or turn and troll and head east towards 131/Nipple.

Stanby on 68 : Weeble Wobble.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Who's going Fri-Sun 10/8-10*

We plan to head out SAT out of Destin, working the Edge and maybe down to the Nipple. Weather looks good, Magic standing by on 68 good luck to all.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I think we are gonna overnight for swordies and troll on Sun.. hope the weather holds!

Tunnel Vision will be on 16/68


----------

